

Ask HN: Why are there no surprising innovations in PC hardware/software? - hoodoof

There&#x27;s vast numbers of computers and components for sale from any number of companies.  Largely only compatible with Windows and Linux.<p>Where are the surprising innovations that transform and revitalise this ecosystem?
======
josephpmay
There's no demand.

~~~
hoodoof
For what, an unthought of innovation?

